
The iPad needs its HyperCard - shawndumas
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/03/the-ipad-needs-its-hypercard.html
======
cstross
That would be iBooks Author, right?

[http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ibooks-
author/id490152466?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ibooks-
author/id490152466?mt=12)

(Which is no less proprietary or more cross-platform than HyperCard was, is
aimed at creating content for Apple's walled garden platform -- iOS, that is
-- and for the products of which the viewer app is given away free to Apple
customers, just like HyperCard Viewer was back in the day.)

TL:DR; it's an article from early 2010 and the author's belief was supported
by a subsequent software release 15 months later. Whether he is provably
correct remains an open question ...

